# YFT 7/17/20



## Cody_Smart (Jul 22, 2016)

Fished Friday and Saturday night for the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo over in Dauphin Island. Fun weekend despite the weatherman being wayyyy off. Left Perdido Pass Friday morning around 10am. Was expecting it to be a nice ride out to the rigs but was greeted with some rough waters and high winds. Plan was to fish the rip North of Ram Powell and Beer Can and then stay the night at one of the rigs. Around 2pm we found the rip about 3 miles north of beer can and put out the trolling spread. It was broken up pretty good but the area still looked fishy with flyers, birds, and small dolphin everywhere. Trolled there for a couple hours only to get a couple short strikes from small dolphin. Got tired of cleaning lines so we decided to troll towards Beer Can. Caught a little bull dolphin on the way over there. Trolled a few times around beer can but it was pretty dead and water was pretty dirty. We then trolled over to Marlin. We made a few laps with the lures and then decided to switch it up and do some live bait fishing. We were marking a ton of fish around the rig but no takers. Ended up catching a little shark but that was it. 
Decided to run to Ram Powell for the evening bite. We pulled up and there were 10 boats already there but the water was cleaner. Made a lap and marked some fish so we threw out the live baits and the live chum. Not 3 minutes later we crushed and the fight is on. My younger brother was on the rod and did a great job fighting the fish. 15 minutes later I stuck the gaff into the fish. Nice 40lb yellowfin! We got some pics and then went right back to the same spot and put the baits out. Not a minute of that bait being in the water another fish hits the bait. Another 15 minutes and we have a 44lb fish in the boat. At this point its starting to get dark so we tried to go and get another one before it was completely dark. Sure enough we hooked up again and another 41lber hits the deck. The bite was on fire. We almost had a fourth but the hooked pulled on the initial bite. 
Now the sun is down and we are deciding what to do next. We were supposed to stay the night but we were running out of bait and our ice was melting so we decided to try to jig up some bft and chunk for a little before turning north and heading home. We caught a small bft pretty quickly and diced him up into chunk bait. First drink we hooked up to what seemed like a decent fish after a good first run but then sadly chaffed off. No takers after that so we headed home.
Fish weren't enough to place in the tournament but still had a great time. Hopefully we will win the raffle prize. Nothing beats being the smallest boat at the rig and the only one catching. Awesome weekend.

Tight Lines
Team Livin' Lucky


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Awesome trip and great report!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Great report, thank you! I had planned that same path for Saturday (yesterday) but ended up on hunny do work. Glad to see you made it out and the yellowfin cooperated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

Cody_Smart said:


> Fished Friday and Saturday night for the Alabama Deep Sea Fishing Rodeo over in Dauphin Island. Fun weekend despite the weatherman being wayyyy off. Left Perdido Pass Friday morning around 10am. Was expecting it to be a nice ride out to the rigs but was greeted with some rough waters and high winds. Plan was to fish the rip North of Ram Powell and Beer Can and then stay the night at one of the rigs. Around 2pm we found the rip about 3 miles north of beer can and put out the trolling spread. It was broken up pretty good but the area still looked fishy with flyers, birds, and small dolphin everywhere. Trolled there for a couple hours only to get a couple short strikes from small dolphin. Got tired of cleaning lines so we decided to troll towards Beer Can. Caught a little bull dolphin on the way over there. Trolled a few times around beer can but it was pretty dead and water was pretty dirty. We then trolled over to Marlin. We made a few laps with the lures and then decided to switch it up and do some live bait fishing. We were marking a ton of fish around the rig but no takers. Ended up catching a little shark but that was it.
> Decided to run to Ram Powell for the evening bite. We pulled up and there were 10 boats already there but the water was cleaner. Made a lap and marked some fish so we threw out the live baits and the live chum. Not 3 minutes later we crushed and the fight is on. My younger brother was on the rod and did a great job fighting the fish. 15 minutes later I stuck the gaff into the fish. Nice 40lb yellowfin! We got some pics and then went right back to the same spot and put the baits out. Not a minute of that bait being in the water another fish hits the bait. Another 15 minutes and we have a 44lb fish in the boat. At this point its starting to get dark so we tried to go and get another one before it was completely dark. Sure enough we hooked up again and another 41lber hits the deck. The bite was on fire. We almost had a fourth but the hooked pulled on the initial bite.
> Now the sun is down and we are deciding what to do next. We were supposed to stay the night but we were running out of bait and our ice was melting so we decided to try to jig up some bft and chunk for a little before turning north and heading home. We caught a small bft pretty quickly and diced him up into chunk bait. First drink we hooked up to what seemed like a decent fish after a good first run but then sadly chaffed off. No takers after that so we headed home.
> Fish weren't enough to place in the tournament but still had a great time. Hopefully we will win the raffle prize. Nothing beats being the smallest boat at the rig and the only one catching. Awesome weekend.
> ...


----------



## ColemanOGwynn (Apr 2, 2015)

Nice trip and pics. We have made that same trip many times. Most always productive! Nice fish!


----------

